# Advice on how to....



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a remora skimmer in my salty and it has a maxijet 1200 connected to it, i found one fish in the intake of it. i want to close it some how so i dont loose any other fish like that, any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. you could put a coarse sponge on the end, or get a bit of plastic house screen wrap and tie it around the intake. Cheers


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I was thinking on the sponge, i have my aquaclears like that but i havent try it on this yet. I just want something that wont fall


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia.

The manufacturer makes a sponge pre-filter to avoid just this predicament. J&L can probably order 1 in for you.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I just put a filter cartridge from a tetra wisper hob(its shaped like a bag so you can put cabon in it) over my intake and then turne the rena filstar back on and the suction held it there. It is working perfect and is just more filtration. Does not look pretty tho lol

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I have to figure something out at least for now and then maybe i will get fancy lol I just dont want to find another dead fish stack in there


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Nylons...

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I found last nite the black sea urchin on the intake, took him out by turning the power head off but he is in bad shape. I have been searching for a sponge but the round ones have a hole in the middle so the fish still will b sucked into it.
So i am still in the look for a way to fix this before i loose more fish


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

build a metal mesh yourself out of metal fence wire ties! i have on on the intake of an aquaclear, cheap, easy and works.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

The MaxiJet ones come with a plastic screen and extension. Cheaper to buy a proper pump than loosing livestock.

I have a brand new MaxiJet 1200 Pro for $20 if you want.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Maxijet 1200 is what i got, i looked for the extension etc online at j and l but havent found it


----------

